# Oedura monilis hatchys



## crocka79 (Sep 22, 2012)

Had these two little fellas hatch last weekend, my first hatchys so i was pretty stoked and kids were even more so. cheers


----------



## Womagaunt (Sep 22, 2012)

wow they look mad, are you selling them?


----------



## Raymonde (Sep 22, 2012)

Wow they look amazing, do the colours change as they age or do they stay like that? Could you maybe post a photo of the parents?


----------



## crocka79 (Sep 22, 2012)

Womagaunt said:


> wow they look mad, are you selling them?



Yeah they are pretty awesome, have not decided if they will be for sale as yet but if i do wont be for another 3-4 weeks

- - - Updated - - -



Raymonde said:


> Wow they look amazing, do the colours change as they age or do they stay like that? Could you maybe post a photo of the parents?


Yes they do change as they get older, i prefer there adult coloring. as with alot of Oedura they get better with age. These are from the rainforest form which i think are alot more striking than the brigalow form but thats just my opinion. here are some pics of the parents


----------



## Raymonde (Sep 22, 2012)

Your right the adults look really great too, but i like the babies as well, they look so silky and the colour is very intense but the adults have such a nice pattern

thanks for posting the photos


----------



## crocka79 (Sep 22, 2012)

No worries, they are an underated gecko quite active and a little less timid and moody than most Oedura sp, breed younger and are quite vocal during breeding season. Thanks for your comments


----------



## Rocket (Sep 22, 2012)

Good stuff crocka79.

Got any other eggs cooking?


----------



## crocka79 (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks shaun, yes a few incubating and a few on the way by the looks of it. Cheers


----------



## Jarrod_H (Sep 22, 2012)

Awesome little guys! Would be the bomb if they stayed black&yellow


----------



## GeckoJosh (Sep 22, 2012)

Great pics!
Oedura hatchies are so awesome


----------



## crocka79 (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks guys, they are more of a dark purple jarrodh


----------

